# INTP or INTJ



## Djanga (Nov 28, 2010)

Every time I've taken the MBTI, I end up with either INTJ or INTP, always close to the middle for J/P. I have never quite been able to figure out which one I am. 

Are there any definitive questions one can ask themselves to differentiate between the two types, or is it all just guesswork?


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

You can probably get a better idea by looking at the functions. This may help. Temperament Part 2: The MBTI's 16 types and Cognitive Functions


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

I recommend reading the lengthy descriptions by SimulatedWorlds, which you can find on the Personality Nations website (cannot link, so you will have to search independently).


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Djanga said:


> Every time I've taken the MBTI, I end up with either INTJ or INTP, always close to the middle for J/P. I have never quite been able to figure out which one I am.
> 
> Are there any definitive questions one can ask themselves to differentiate between the two types, or is it all just guesswork?




Yes, there are definitive questions to tell those types apart, contrary to what some say. 

But first, can you tell us a bit more about yourself, or rather, how your mind tends to influence your behaviour. You can use a quiz for that, or you may just say what you deem most relevant.


----------



## Djanga (Nov 28, 2010)

Ludi said:


> Yes, there are definitive questions to tell those types apart, contrary to what some say.
> 
> But first, can you tell us a bit more about yourself, or rather, how your mind tends to influence your behaviour. You can use a quiz for that, or you may just say what you deem most relevant.


I'll tell you why I am unsure of my type.

-When it comes to getting things done, I tend to do one of two things. I will either a. keep putting it off and putting it off until the very last minute and then work like a crazy person to get it done on time (seems like a very INTP thing to do) or b. Get to it right away and work like a crazy person to get it done perfectly way before anyone else has even started (totally INTJ). Therefore, when I look at questions designed to measure J/P like "Do you procrastinate?" and "Do you have good self-discipline?" I'm like "depends on the situation".

-Similar to the first point, when it comes to organization, I will let my room get disgustingly messy for a few days, bit it's never more than that and when I do clean it I go completely OCD, dusting every surface and putting every last thing into its proper place.

-I am perpetually late, but it's not so much out of carelessness as absent-mindedness

-In my mind, I don't really see boundaries and my though process is highly chaotic, but outwardly I seem composed, put-together and generally pleasant.

-So basically, I end up at one extreme or the other. It completely depends on my state of mind.

-I have extremely strong fi. The number one reason I decided I was INTJ over INTP in the first place was because my I am certain I'm a fi user.


I hope that helps ^


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Djanga said:


> I'll tell you why I am unsure of my type.
> 
> -When it comes to getting things done, I tend to do one of two things. I will either a. keep putting it off and putting it off until the very last minute and then work like a crazy person to get it done on time (seems like a very INTP thing to do) or b. Get to it right away and work like a crazy person to get it done perfectly way before anyone else has even started (totally INTJ). Therefore, when I look at questions designed to measure J/P like "Do you procrastinate?" and "Do you have good self-discipline?" I'm like "depends on the situation".
> 
> ...


Organization and procrastination could be either. Do you like to work? Are you ambitious? Are you more laid back? Are you spontaneous? INTJs are better at sticking to a long term project even if they do procrastinate, while an INTP is lazier and tries to look for a way out.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

The J vs. P Dichotomy in MBTI is only your extraverted attitude (as an introvert, based on the extraverted auxiliary function)
Socionics :: Rationality / Irrationality


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

If you are a primary Fi user, you may be an INFP. Otherwise strong Te and Ni along with Fi is clear INTJ-syndrome


----------



## Ludi (Dec 25, 2011)

Djanga said:


> I'll tell you why I am unsure of my type.
> 
> I hope that helps ^



*INT* types : idealistic, _analytical_, introspective

*INF *types : idealistic, _compassionate_ , introspective

Note: I'm using _idealistic _asrefering to seeing the world in ideas, abstract terms.



*INTJ: *Dominant Ni ; geared towards amassing abstract impressions of the worldas symbols ; does not connect symbols in a particular way , inner life _seems _chaotic.

Auxiliar Te: Brings forth the somewhat amorphous inner perceptions in a more simplistic, conventional and logical way ; geared towards presenting and defending the point of view, not particularly interested in debating to explore ideas. 

- When presenting :

More formal, straight-forward and directive in tone ; excels in turning the conceptual wisdom of the Ni into solid and long-term plans of action, as well as real-life systems ; assertive, drives the point home, tends to be uninterested in speculations and wholly hypothetical explanations. 

Ni-Te translate visions into plain instructions and schemes that may be applied to (nearly) _everyone _or _everything_. 


Hence, INTJs tend to be very-assured about what the truth may be, at least on the surface; they may show a need to _show _that they are more competent than most, and may have an urge to take over and direct, being more interested in making their aspirations real. They also desire, on the account of Ni-Te, to ''optimize'' most things in the outside world. The INTJ may appear to the outsider as rather stiff, harsh and nay-saying, but only because of the Te. Ni, which they would rather not share with just anyone, allows them however, to be extremely open-minded, even to ideas that don't seem to hold themselves rationally, or to absorb new and interesting conceptual definitions right off the bat, without any modification. 

- The INTJ is perhaps the most 'romantic' and 'mystical' of the NTs, on account of the Ni-Fi.



*INTP: *Dominant Ti ; geared towards inspecting outer, abstract perceptions and criticizing them to the point of finding logical validity in them; connects the resulting symbols linearly, inner life systematic. 

Auxiliar Ne : Perceives the world in abstract and in seemingly infinite patterns ; suited to present the reasonings of the Ti in more elaborate ways ; converses to explore own ideas and to gain, new revelant information for the inner framework. 

- More informal, informative in tone, perhaps overelaborate and confusing ; tends to use a lot of metaphors and analogies to explain; not as assertive, talks through thoughts in an inquisitive mood, tends to ask probing questions instead of spotting and pointing out logical errors ; prone to scepticism ; wrestles with uncertainties.

Ti-Ne elaborates axioms in rather unorthodox ways, usually about specific topics that are most accessible to an esoteric few. 


INTPs, in comparison to INTJs, may appear less-composed, more pensive, zoned-out and wishy-washy on the outside, whilst being most rational, cool ,'cirurgical' inside their minds , as they can entertain any thought...but it then must be rigorously examined by reason and fit into a logical explanation, otherwise it is discarded. They have less of a need to make their intelligence apparent, and are content by just solving problems, coming up with a perfectly logical explanation or method, caring little for its application («if it doesn't work in the real world, it's not my fault», you'll hear them say). They _know _of their capabilities (and many times overestimate them without testing themselves); likewise, they know, by their inner principles, what they do in order to achieve success, but may be too idle or distractable to keep their noses on the grindstone should they not find anything to stimulate them intellectually in that endeavour. 


-The INTP is perhaps the most analytical and rational of the NTs, on the account of the Ti-Fe polarity.



- The INTJ is, by default, more imaginative and open-minded than the INTP ; the INTP is usually less so, but more self-conscious of logic and analytical almost to a fault.


----------

